# This dont make sense...



## lil sas (Feb 18, 2012)

:scratchhead:Hi , im new to the forums so im hoping im doin this right. And im starved for opinions. We have been seeing a councellor and as much as i love to dump all that sits inside, i just need some hard core truth that doesnt involve TOOLS to work with lol.. My bf and i are reunited after 20 yrs, first love and thought that he would be my last. However , we battle everything from sex to his one and only child( daughter) . Sounding typical so far right? Please read on , and i will shorten this as best i can. He is a diebetic 45 yrs old and has been for many years. I have no issue with that at all, infact i worry and care and take care of him as best i can through diet and his foot care. With that said, being 45 and diabetic , I have 2 things i battle sexually against us. So he takes cialis but after several doctor visits they just keep uping his dose, in which i find no change. He says he has sex drive ,and he knows me to be , how you would say edgy perhaps? I dont like schedualed sex, and i dont care much for the same o'l stuff over and over . So when he asks me why dont you wanna wear that anymore or do stuff like that, i have hard time tellin the truth. The truth is , i find him incredibly sexy , however when the magic starts, its soon turned to a chore for me..I spend hours performing and as much as i adore him , this takes away the passion. He usually can only have happy ending as they say , when he does it himself ( that shoots girls esteem down) but yet im suppost to be the dancer , the initiator, the one that shows him crave him. SHEESH, diabetes is not just his disease, it effects me too .And i so understand this is hard on man, feelin they lose their manhood, i love him anyways.. Id rather try and give sex up to avoid hurt as crazy at it sounds.. i mean c'mon , in the end its not the sex that makes you love anyways.. So as i said earlier i dont like schedualed sex, he only showers when he thinks about gettin it.. Great, however why would someone complain that i dont wake them in night with sex if they dont shower.. yucky.. besides , shower cause you love me . They shower to meet a new girl dont they ? hmm.. so thats a wee bit about that.. next is his daughter.. shes 17 , very spoiled and whinny.. councellor says he has to start changin her slowly and i understand that.. completely..i dont want to step on her toes and give her that IM TAKIN HER DAD AWAY feeling.. however its been 7 months and a few changes have been made.. momentarily.. like once he mentioned a change and she complained and followed but then thats all.. nothing consistant at all.. my 16 yr has 2 jobs , farm chores and goes to school and yup shes also a girl.. ughhh.. im really just so confused how a man says hes looked all his life to find me and soo adores me and wants to change nothing and expect me to be this sex kitten.. what do i really have to work with here? Well , im hoping someone can follow all i have said, and can give some advice that just plain and simply calls a duck a duck sorta speak. Would so appreciate it..


----------

